# Safestrap Removal?



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

So I downloaded and installed Safestrap thinking I was going to put a ROM on my phone, however now Ive decided I'm going to stick with the stock rom with my frozen apps. How can I remove this safestrap now, I'm getting tired of the long boot times.


----------



## killjoy (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, I just realized that. Im such a safestrap newb.


----------

